# Post best fish Pic of your better Half.



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello

I thought it would be fun to show off our better halves best fish. In appreciation for them letting us get out on the water all the time. Not sure if this has been done before, but sounds cool. My wife with A 20 inch bronzer caught at Rain Lake in Algounquin Park Ontario Canada August 2005. It was on the thin side so I couldn't guess the weight and of course I didn't have a scale. But she's a beauty and the fish in nice too. LOL.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's a pic of my wife with a 5lb hybrid she caught on a rainy day earlier this year.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

COuldn't get mine to link up, but anyhow here is my wife out on Hoover a year or so ago.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Caught at Wellington Upground on a Bungy worm. 4½ pounds.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Gee, Crankus, she just doesn't appear to be the desparate type...!  Sorry, couldn't resist. Nice photo.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep, she was boothlegging, big time...!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice catch Hook!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I had to pay mine to wear that outfit. Still paying for it!!!!


----------



## Bherrick (Mar 15, 2006)

I'd have to say so far they are all nice catches


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Here's Mr. Basskisser's HOG









And I'm sure he would post these pics of me!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I got ya taken care of Crankus. Great pictures guys! Adds a little life to a bunch of old fishermen!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

She is kind of new to fishing with me. But here is my girlfriends best fish of this year. LOL


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> She is kind of new to fishing with me. But here is my girlfriends best fish of this year. LOL


Is that your best girlfriend of the year or her best fish of the year?   You might want to clearify that (just for your safety if she sees this).


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Flypilot I fixed your picture! Nice ah ah Fish?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

The old lady got this one last Summer at Nimisila deep cranking around the Gas wells.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Since Parma went there....

Here is mine steelie fishing in the fall


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Bigdaddy I figured your lady would have a nice spinning outfit.
But baitcasters, please!
Is that trout missing an eye??


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys this thread was created for you to share your pictures of you wifes, girl friends etc. Not a bunch of pin up pictures of babes in bikini's. Can we please leave it for what is was meant for? Yes I did remove a picture and will again if you keep posting pin ups. It started as a serious thread I hope we can keep it going.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Parma, you are so full of crap. There is NO way that is Nimisila!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Parma, we got in trouble. My real one will be up before long.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not in trouble at all guys, just please keep it for what it was started for. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

here is my girlfriends second biggest this year

and no it's not the one in red


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I am sure that she has caught larger, but this is my wife with a fish.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

She was 7 in that pic. Now she is 8 and still beats me everytime. Her picture is up on the wall at Gander Mtn. in Hilliard with this fish and a nice L/M Bass. She is holding the Smithwick Rouge that she likes to use on the Saugeyes. Her pics are up above her left shoulder.
I'm not too proud am I?


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Since iam a single my dad my better half would be ashley my daughter. Dont have a picture of her with a fish yet but she caught a few. Here is a picture of me and her with a walleye i caught this spring. Like the dad shirt huh. :p 



[img]http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/3823Picture_068-med.jpg


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

DaleM said:


> I got ya taken care of Crankus. Great pictures guys! Adds a little life to a bunch of old fishermen!



Just having a little fun man.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

No problem parma, just want to keep it clean that's all. We all like pretty girls now that's a fact!! Just didn't want it to get carried away. Alls well gys.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

here are a couple pics from our many fishing adventures.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/walcat01/MrsWalcat.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/walcat01/scan0001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/walcat01/scan0008.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/walcat01/scan0009.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/walcat01/scan10.jpg


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

OK. Found a couple pics of her. Can't find my favorites. I will keep looking. 

BTW. Liquidsoap, she does use a spinning outfit.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey jon boy what does that girk see in you she is wwwaaaayy 2 cute  nice fish


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't figured it out yet either


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> I haven't figured it out yet either


shes there for the carp.... its the only logical explaination


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

her largest and heavest fish so far, ever.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Way to go Mrs. Walleye Guy! I sort of noticed that your bitter, er, better half did not state if he caught one bigger. Guess that is the way to keep peace in the family, lol!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just caught what,which one???


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

smallies from dale hallow//lg mouth from tappen.
mr twister


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

lol at freyed not.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

my gf danielle.... shes pretty good at gillfishin... baits her own hook and everything.... except for taking the fish off of the hook... were still working on that


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is one of my biggest


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

here she is


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i only posted that for walleyeguy because we were fishing next to each other saturday.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's one of my wife's catches from a couple of years ago.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Here's my wife with her 49" muskie.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet Muskie she has there. :B


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice Musky


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

bang zoom right to the moon. WOW!!!! What a nice fish. congrats.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

My perch queen......


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Not a pic of my wife but heres a picture of me and my daughter and a few Erie eyes.


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

Seemed like a good thread. Thought I'd bump it a little. 

First fish on an artificial - Caught late June. BEAST!










The biggest to date. Took a lot of convincing to get her to hold this little guy.











Post script - Anyone in the S.E. region that's got a kid going into the 3rd grade say hello to your newest teach at Alexander (across the street from Lake Snowden  ).


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

here is mrs. sauguys personal best largemouth,17 inches, caught in sandy creek.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

Lauren, bored out of her mind......


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's my gf Jill...

The following pics were important to me because it was the first time where she did everything as far as picking where she wanted to fish, picking the lure, tying it on herself, unhooking the fish, & releasing it. She didn't grow up fishing and pretty much hadn't ever fished until "hooking" into me 2 years ago.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL... dday that is a great pic, I've seen that look more than once myself.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Coolwater, I just visited your site. Looks great man. I signed your guestbook too. G/F looks great too. 

DDAY, That look could kill for sure. Like, "I'm done, now get me home". O.K. honey anything you want.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

the problem was, if i wasn't fishing, the 9th fairway is on the bank behind her, i was golfing.... 

needless to say, she didn't like me much that week!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

lol...

Thanks trucked, I been spending a ton of time on it (the webpage)


----------

